# VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ attempt



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ attempt*

After much lurking, I introduced myself here in the New Member Introduction section earlier this year. This is my first build log, and truth be told my, first car audio build, so please take it easy on me. But, by all means, your comments and suggestions are highly welcome. A little warning, I like to write.

Here's the old girl I'm playing with:



(I'm pasting in some of the text from said post, as a little introduction to this build.)

I've been into music (playing) since I was a little kid and in retail high-end home stereo/home theater for over 10 years. When I moved on to another line of work, I was sure that my system at home would be enough and that I wouldn't need sound in the car other than from the stock setup and the lovely sound of the VR6 engine.

One day I had to take off the driver's door card because of an annoying sound. I do really hate annoying sounds. I found the oem speaker's plastic cage had broken around one of the holes and this loose plastic piece had been making rattles. This started the hunt for a little upgrade in sound. I'm very oem, but paying stupid money for new oem speakers, wasn't really an option.

I live pretty close to the Norwegian agent for Mosconi and Gladen, and since the car audio scene is very small over here, I went there. Like I had many other choices, not.

I bought a Gladen One component kit with a 8 mid/woofer. This was supposed to be a car specific kit and shouldn't require any modification. Gladen don't mention this kit is for the five door Golf. The problem with this is that a three door needs cutting in the doorcard, which is not something I'm willing to do, since those parts are not available from VW anymore.

They gave me a deal on a Gladen Zero Line component set consisting of tweeters and 6,5s. This wouldn't need cutting in the doorcard, but since it's a non-model specific set, it needed some other adjustments. 

OEM vs Gladen. 

Since I didn't had access to a router I went looking for a universal plastic adapter ring to get the 6.5s in the doors and nearer the doorcards.

In my first hunt, I didn't find any Golf specific model, but I got sold these in the picture. I told the guy that it won't fit my doors, it's too big. No problem. He cut them smaller. I pointed out that they wouldn't fit flush and he said that it doesn't matter if there's some space between the adapter rings and the doors. I would still be able to hear them. Oh yeah, very serious shop. Don't know how they survive. 



A few days later, in a nearby city, I found the right sized adapters and they went in the doors with Silent Coat Vibrodamping mats around and butyl against the metal. 



The outer doors got Silent Coat Vibrodamping mats on the metal and a layer of StP Splen absorber on top of that. Since this is a mk4 I don't have the stupid mk5 speaker locations in the doors. The outer door is also tight against the inner door, so no need to build a "box".

Here is the layer of Silent Coat Vibrodamping visible.



Here is the layer of StP Splen visible. 



The door cards also got some Silent Coat Vibrodamping mats. (More on the upper part was added after this picture.)



The tweeters and 6.5s got 100% OFC 15 AWG wire fed through the original passage in the doors and since this is an old platform I didn't have to worry about drilling out a Molex plug.

The tweeters went in the original sails position. The inside of the sails was trimmed and dampened and the drivers is positioned as much off axis as possible. In the picture one can see the Gladen logo being upside down. I didn't turn the logos the right way on purpose. I need to go against my OCD sometimes. It's supposedly good for me.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The plan was to drive this from an old Kenwood 2 DIN I had lying around. There wasn't much control over things, one can imagine and the plans escalated quickly. I begun searching for alternative ways to drive these components.

I've always liked the idea of being a bit different and placing an amp in the rear of the car is not different, so therefore I looked at the D2 4-channel from Mosconi and ways to mount it in the dash. I chose the D2 100.4 with DSP. The idea of getting rid of the passive crossovers was appealing.



Since the D2 100.4 DSP have so insanely small physical dimensions I began investigate where to put it. The mandatory blue tape for protection. 

It seemed to fit snugly in the dash. I needed a bracket type thing to mount it, so I mocked up something. 



A fellow car enthusiast with skills made me something else. It fits like a glove in there. 





Bracket being made in alu, for heat dispersing properties and easy bending and drilling.



I was very excited to see if anything would interfere with anything under there, because this being a digital amp and the placement being surrounded by wires and relays.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The D2 100.4 DSP got power from the battery via a 3 AWG power 100% OFC cable fed via a Stinger SPD8801 midi fuse holder. (This system will never be a SPL system, so no need for 0 AWG and 300 amp. fuses.)












That fuse holder is not a very good product for my needs. The way it attaches to it's base is very unstable. It will be replaced with a better solution from KnuKonceptz. The FH-44. 









The cable got wrapped in black Techflex and routed into the car via an empty grommet. There's no clutch wire in a DSG equipped car. Here's the cable before Techflexing. 



Since I went for the DSP version of the D2 there's an endless array of things to adjust. I cut the deep bass off from the 6.5s and played with the crossing to the tweeters. I also adjusted the time delay. The stage is surprisingly high and deep.

This setup played way beyond the OEM and I was happy. But, since I know what good sound is, I felt the midbass could've been better.

I regularly visit Mobile Solutions but getting their stuff over here is not possible. I contacted them and was set up a dealer account and bought a few things. I looked forward to the rings.

The rings arrived and was installed. 



With them in place, the midbass was getting there nicely!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I then bought the MOS-BTS Bluetooth streaming module to get the shortest and cleanest signal possible.



In the Mosconi software there's ways to adjust the sensitivity on the amp to get some sort of auto sense thing, but the expertise at the Mosconi Gladen agent (importer) is lacking and the user manual is really just a leaflet. This part is frustrating. So, for the time being, the D2 100.4 DSP is kept awake with the help from the Kenwood navi unit via high level RCA. I was hoping to eliminate the need for the head unit to be on, but no such luck. I'll need a way to adjust things on the fly and will buy either the Mosconi mini RCD or the full size RDC. I'll need to make some mock ups and see which fits the best and where.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

When I started this, a subwoofer wasn't really in my mind, because of the very limited space under the trunk floor. This is an all wheel drive car. I need the full height because of the dog's cage I sometimes have in the back, so no fake floor. But, after some months on this excellent forum, I've now bought the things needed for building a fiberglass enclosure in the empty space on the side of the trunk.

I went for Solarez Low-VOC Dual-Cure Polyester Resin. Bought from Wahoo in the states and shipped via boat to Norway. There's so much nice stuff we don't get over here.












This is how the project stands at the moment. I'm struggling to determine how to mask off the area and still be able to pull the fiber glass shell out.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

subd, 

love all the VW builds


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Wicked nice install you got going on there...hard to believe its your first. 

I hope you find a place for a sub, even a tiny one is it will be worth the effort.

Oh and yeah, go ahead and turn that tweeter around...its making me twitch


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



miniSQ said:


> Wicked nice install you got going on there...hard to believe its your first.


Thanks. My age does probably make a difference. I'm not 16. I'm kinda old. I've been 30 over ten times now.


----------



## gago1101 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> The plan was to drive this from an old Kenwood 2 DIN I had lying around. There wasn't much control over things, one can imagine and the plans escalated quickly. I begun searching for alternative ways to drive these components.
> 
> I've always liked the idea of being a bit different and placing an amp in the rear of the car is not different, so therefore I looked at the D2 4-channel from Mosconi and ways to mount it in the dash. I chose the D2 100.4 with DSP. The idea of getting rid of the passive crossovers was appealing.
> 
> ...


Nice build! I am installing a Mosconi 100.4DSP as well. What plug have you used for the speaker outputs? It looks like a Molex plug, but I don't know the type and size. I could not find the information in the manual. Would appreciate a link if you know what it is.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks. 
I'm afraid I don't know what it is. The plug I used came with the amp.


----------



## gago1101 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> Thanks.
> I'm afraid I don't know what it is. The plug I used came with the amp.


Thank you!
If it comes withe the amp that is great. I am getting the amp delivered next week, so I wasn't sure what's in the box.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

A few weeks ago, I bought an extra left side trunk-liner-carpet-thingy so I could hack it up to get as much space as possible.



I've done some measuring for a sub lately. I've this space to play with.



I placed some cardboard to see how much volume I've in there.



It seems like I've got space for a 10 inch sub.

So I bought this little 10 inch cutie. Gladen SQX 10.





It needs 0.8 cubic ft / 22 liters of sealed space. I can make that happen without much sacrifice in trunk space. I thought 0.8 cubic ft / 22 liters was a much bigger room than this space. 

This is exciting!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Very nice!!!!


----------



## idelgado782 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Looking forward to the progress. I've been thinking about some sort of enclosure for my sub. Not sure if I want it on the side or underneath my trunk where the spare tire sits. But I'm waiting because I think I'm going to eventually upgrade the sub and amp so I'm waiting on that.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Very nice start. I am also an owner of a Mk4 R32.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

So, after thinking about the stupid contours of this empty space, I decided to put a small cardboard piece in the bottom part so that space wouldn't lock the enclose in so I wouldn't get it out.

Then, after one hour of playing with the green 3M tape, this was the result. 



And then som masking foil.



Then it was time for what I've feared the most this past months. The start of fiber glassing. I tried with alu foil on the tape before the mats, but the alu foil pissed me off, so I went for some spray glue and masking foil. I really hope I'll be able to get it loose. 

I've read about and watched glassing being done many many times by now, and was very surprised when it actually worked out as I've seen. The mat pieces soaked up the Solarez resin just fine. I used the metal roller to roll from the middle and outward. Laid the next piece of mat on top and tried to get it wet from the layer beneath before adding more resin. 

After what I think was three layers, hard to see when it's all transparent and thoroughly wet, I stopped. Since it's Solarez and activated by UV, I took my time and didn't rush or spell resin anywhere. 

I then took out the UV light tube and a UV pocket light. I didn't dear to drive outside, since that would mean drive through a whole floor and up a small hill. 

It started to harden pretty fast. Fascinating. Since it's midnight here, the rest will continue to harden through the night.

This is more or less how I left it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

That enclosure is looking sharp. I also run a Gladen Subwoofer, but a 15" and May I say it makes me smile every time I see/ hear it......


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

This morning this met me.



It pulled out after som persuasion. The carpet spray glue is still sticky, so that maybe be why the protective foil let go relatively easy.

Here it stands.



I'm pretty stoked. I maybe old and one might expect us to be able to pull this kind of things off, but my dayjob is behind a keyboard managing web stores, so not a very practical thing.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

this is awesome! ill be doing the same kind of enclosure in my mkv jetta.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



JP Fabrication said:


> Very nice start. I am also an owner of a Mk4 R32.


Thanks. 

Since you're formerly crnacnac, then you're probably the guy with the DBP R32 with the extremely well executed TT shifter ring mod back in the mid/late 2000s. That mod was subject to much admiration from me. Mad skills, man! (You might not see this post, I'm afraid.)


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

very nice work for firs timer!


----------



## Nasty02M3 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Very nice build and equipment choices. Hard to believe it's your first go around on a build, but congrats, it's looking great!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thank you.

You people seem to forget that I'm not a teenager, even though my old car suggests otherwise. 

I think if one takes one's time and learn and try, new things should work out somewhat nice.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Nice work on the install and great car! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Since you're formerly crnacnac, then you're probably the guy with the DBP R32 with the extremely well executed TT shifter ring mod back in the mid/late 2000s. That mod was subject to much admiration from me. Mad skills, man! (You might not see this post, I'm afraid.)



Yep, that's Me Thanks


----------



## Dev1984 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

superb work done!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

My "great and superb" work to a turn for the bad today, when I managed to lay down a layer of fiberglass mat and get a whole lot of air between this new layer and the one underneath.

So, later today, I'll be cutting out air and doing patchwork. Very annoying!


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Very interested to see what you think of those Gladen Zero Comps...


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



MDubYa said:


> Very interested to see what you think of those Gladen Zero Comps...


First, I wanna refer to my initial post, where I state the fact that I'm pretty new in this car audio game. From that, the conclusion could be that my experience in different car audio speakers are quite limited. And, that's true.

Second, I wanna say that Mosconi and Gladen have some weird naming going on. Gladen Zero Line speakers have nothing to do with the Zero Line of amps (or Zero Pro subs). Just wanna be sure you know that. 

But, even though I'm a newbie in this game, I know a bit about good sound. I've worked in the high end hi-fi home stereo business for over 10 years. And, I've a colleague with over 15 years of knowing good sound. (Krell, Wilson, Transparent, Nordost, Wadia, Burmester etc) I placed him in the sweet spot after initial adjustment of only crossover, time delay and level adjustment on the little D2 amp. The system had little over 10 hours of playtime on it, but it's already sounding as good as quite expensive home gear.

But, as we all know, a speaker isn't all that matters when listening. I've dampen both vibrations and sounds in the doors and the door cards. I've run proper cabling to live and earth and I have a pure digital source. Straight to the amp. No cables.


----------



## ledesma6300 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Late to the party, but nice build!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Don't know what party you're referring to, but thanks.


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> First, I wanna refer to my initial post, where I state the fact that I'm pretty new in this car audio game. From that, the conclusion could be that my experience in different car audio speakers are quite limited. And, that's true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we can all say that the evidence of your build puts you past the "newb" stature, you are doing some amazing work!

Secondly thanks for writing about the speakers...I know the Gladen Mosconi thing gets confusing, it boils down to the fact Gladen is the owner and under that umbrella you have Mosconi - made in Italy and Gladen - designed in Germany made in Korea. All of it is great equipment! 

One of these days I would like to hear the Gladen Aerospace and Zero comps... I've only read UK reviews and they seem to be very favorable.

Love reading you build log, keep the "party" going!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Of course.... i MUST watch this one. Looks good so far....keep the momentum going!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



MDubYa said:


> I think we can all say that the evidence of your build puts you past the "newb" stature, you are doing some amazing work!


Thanks :blush:



MDubYa said:


> Gladen - designed in Germany made in Korea.


Yeah, Gladen amps are not made in Germany, but all but the cheapest speakers are made in Germany.



MDubYa said:


> I've only read UK reviews and they seem to be very favorable.


Yes, Gladen gets some good reviews over here in Europe. Use Translate on some of the German tests and have more to read. 



MDubYa said:


> Love reading you build log, keep the "party" going!


:blush: again.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



hot9dog said:


> Of course.... i MUST watch this one. Looks good so far....keep the momentum going!


The momentum lost some of it's, erm, momentum, after the discovery of the air between the two first layers of fiberglass and the third and forth. But, I'm back on track now.

Only issue is that all I'm doing am I doing in the "public" areas of the storage units under the apartment building I live in. 

I got some funny looks when curing the Solarez, the other day. Man, I love Solarez. Imagine the smell in this "public" space if I was to use ordinary stuff.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Set backs are the norm.... i had to re-do both of my mid pods due to a measurement mistake, so i feel your pain.lol. it takes some creative management to do a build in a public structure like your doing. ... its not easy.


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

looking good so far. cant wait for updates


----------



## eXistence (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Nice work


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



hot9dog said:


> it takes some creative management to do a build in a public structure like your doing.


You said it! I've often delayed doing things because of people being in my fekking way!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



vietjdmboi said:


> looking good so far. cant wait for updates





eXistence said:


> Nice work


Thanks guys!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I had to see if it still fits. Haven't thought about it yet. 

And, it fits like a glove! (Don't mind the little loose piece of mat there.)


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Vacations messed up my progress. Finally getting somewhere again.



I filled the enclose up with packing peanuts today. That's 0.70 in volume. I'm missing 0.10. 

Since I don't have any serious power tools because of not living in a house, the mdf was handed over to a woodworker/cabinetmaker today. He's gonna make the baffle and cut the hole for the sub. He's also making a ring I'll use for the grill.

When I pick the mdf up next week, I should be able to stretch speaker grill fabric and glass it and get my missing enclosure volume. I'm also waiting on some USC Duraglas. (No, can't just pick it up locally like people in the US can.)


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I picket up the mdf today and, damn, he cut too much! A really good example of miscommunication. He followed the outline of the cardboard I had used to get a feeling for how it would look, and not the instructions written on it. :bigcry:

I need to sand down the wave on the left side and fill in on the top where the wave goes in too far. Is Duraglas up for that? 

I also need fill in the cut-out at the top right side. I think I will attache a piece of mdf there. Too much to fill. 

But for approx 30 bucks, I can't complain. He also made me a plywood ring for me to try to make a grill of.

Not visible in the picture is the bottom part. This whole thing is L-shaped. The part on the underside has a routered out kind of groove for me to attach the fiberglass to.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

welcome along,

I really like the front end and D2 amp install.
Strangely enough I too have a DBP MKIV R32 also. Currently toying with the idea on putting my 19" Ultraleggra's on.

Also toying with what stereo work I may do in mine. OEM stuff surely does not float my boat.

If you are after something out of the Norm? Have a look at this R32 install I did a number of years back for someone else.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tall-gallery/33766-2003-r32-golf-install.html

You may just find some inspiration perhaps?
If not? do not worry. I will be taking some from your build.

Keep it up, cannot wait to hear your review of the full gladen setup.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



glidn said:


> welcome along,
> 
> I really like the front end and D2 amp install.


 Thanks. I too like it. Very funny amp placement. And it worked.



glidn said:


> Strangely enough I too have a DBP MKIV R32 also. Currently toying with the idea on putting my 19" Ultraleggra's on.


Good to know there still are some left. Mk4 R32 do look good on Ultraleggras and Superleggeras, I think.



glidn said:


> If you are after something out of the Norm? Have a look at this R32 install I did a number of years back for someone else.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tall-gallery/33766-2003-r32-golf-install.html


The rear "doors" was considered, but I don't have glassing skills for that amount of work. You seemed to have nailed it. Can't believe the cards fit back on. 



glidn said:


> You may just find some inspiration perhaps?


I will have a closer look on the amp box rack thing and the wiring. I haven't done anything electric wise in the rear yet.



glidn said:


> Keep it up, cannot wait to hear your review of the full gladen setup.


Oh, the pressure.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

As I've written earlier, I live in an apartment building and do all my "fabrication work" in a kind of public aera. The garage under the building. There, my parking spot is close to the exit. That might be a contributing factor to what happened a few days ago.

I was lining up the mdf to see where I needed to glass. I needed more tape and went around a corner in the garage to my storeroom to pick it up. I heard three loud bangs. I thought it sounded nothing like I've ever heard in the garage before, and I was right. When I went back to my car, someone had made it clear that they really don't like what I'm doing.

Lying on the floor next to the concrete wall. Not salvageable:



There's nothing in the regulations stating that hobby activities are not allowed. As long as the floor is not harmed with oil etc.

A new front is in the works today. I hope to be glassing this weekend. And maybe my Duraglas might be so kind to show up soon too.

Thanks for reading my depressive story.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Oh wow, I'm very sorry to see/hear this. People have a way to trying to tear you down, when in fact by doing so it only serves to make us stronger. You'll come away motivated to go above and beyond as a way of telling them " I'm better then that " . My best to you, and I'm looking forward to the end results.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks for the sympathy.

I don't give up that easy, no. Especially when it was only the non-finished mdf front. I don't know how my state of mind would have been if it was smashed against the car or it was the fiberglass enclosure that was banged.

If those last two things had happened I really hope I would have reacted more to the banging sounds and really sprinted around the corner and managed to see who was rushing off out the door. Unfortunately, outside there was a few people walking, but none of them where near enough to the door to arise suspicion. And he/she should be relieved. I'm not nice to people I don't like and I don't look like someone you should mess with and my voice gives you ringing ears. Maybe that's why this sh!te never did say anything to me in the years I've been doing car stuff on my parking spot (which I own, not rent or borrow.)

Needless to say, I shouldn't have left the boot/trunk open when I went for the tape. And, also needless to say, I won't be doing that again.

Maybe my next post will be on topic.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

It's not my week. The woodworker managed to mount the ring and the bottom piece on the wrong side of the baffle. He'll do it right on Monday. He says. Now I missed the weekend and the one sunny day in some time.

With this pace I won't be done before the sun is so low and weak that the Solarez won't cure.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

happy to see youre still going at it with this build!


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Subscribed -

Great progress Vidar in Northern Europe! .. Many "thank you's" for offering your build thread. Your giving me ideas for a sub. As a former GTI owner ('83, '86 & '89 16V) and current '06 MkV Jetta as a daily driver.... Long live the VW Golf, er _Rabbit_ and all its variants!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



vwjmkv said:


> happy to see youre still going at it with this build!


Happy to please.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



1998993C2S said:


> Great progress Vidar in Northern Europe!


Thanks, Mike in Georgia & Colorado! 



1998993C2S said:


> Many "thank you's" for offering your build thread. Your giving me ideas for a sub.


You're quite welcome.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Since I _eventually_ will have a sub, I've started to tame vibrations in the back of the car. A layer of Silent Coat Vibrodamping mats was laid down yesterday. I'm attacking the metal part of the hatch today.

What a crappy picture! (The joy of a dark garage.)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

the build is coming along even with setbacks. im looking forward to see how you finish the sub enclosure. I really liked the front mounted amplifier idea too! if you need any inspiration, feel free to take a look at my build logs in my signature below!

im still working on my car too. im in the middle of a headliner re-wrap.

keep up the hard work, it pays off in the end!! very nice R32, one of my favorites!!!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



req said:


> the build is coming along even with setbacks.


Yeah, I really need to do this. It's many years since I made something and this is interesting. And fun.



req said:


> im looking forward to see how you finish the sub enclosure.


I've taken much inspiration from Bing/SiS, so it'll be a mix of this (w/o the red) 










and this (w/o leather, grill and ax).












req said:


> I really liked the front mounted amplifier idea too!


Yeah, me too. It only works when you don't need AS beasts like you have, though. 



req said:


> if you need any inspiration, feel free to take a look at my build logs in my signature below!


Your GTI thread was one of the first I looked at. I did a search for Golfs and Mosconi when I found this forum. I've also "talked" with you in that thread. Love your new seats. Of course. 



req said:


> very nice R32, one of my favorites!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

And finally, something seems right:


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The bottom mdf piece attached with a sealant-glue-thing-product and speaker fabric stretched and glued in place between the mdf front and the side parts of the fiberglass enclosure.

Resin was painted on the fabric sides and the side parts are now ready for some fiberglassing on the inside.

It's fun to see things taking shape.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Finally something that looks like something. The sides got 6 layers each. They're overlapping onto the mdf and the fiberglass enclosure. Since the sides are so small and a bit curvy, I felt 6 layers is adequate.

Then, I trimmed the enclosure one the top sides and stretched the speakergrill fabric over and glued it a bit down on the sides.

The fabric was soaked in resin and when that cured I laid one layer of mat down on the top outside. Since the rest of the "roof" will be made while this whole box is standing on it, I wanted some strength.

I've now started on the roof from the inside and I can see why people cut out the rears of their boxes so access to the front is made easier, because, man, it's hard to work inside there. I need mirrors.

I did a test fit in the car once the three first layers of the roof was cured, and it still fits. Luckily.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I made pizza for dinner today and I think I've played with this box too much this weekend. Because when I spread the tomato sauce onto the dough, I felt the need to use a brush and I kinda was surprised about the lovely smell.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Argh. I've had a Mosconi GLADEN ONE 240.2 amp on order for some time now, and I just received words from the importer that it's not available anymore. A replacement is due, but no specs or dates. Not nice.

This was going to drive my 10" woofer bridged. Now I need to look at an alternative with the same physical dimensions (because of the rack I've mocked up and the space available). Seems I'll be landing on a Mosconi GLADEN AS 200.2. More expensive and less powerful. But, now I can buy those cool LED frames for the AS-series. Totally not worth it. And no, I won't change brands.










In other news. I've been waiting on a quart of Duraglas for almost two months now. The company I've used to buy it and ship it from the US, couldn't ship it by air, because of the imminent leaking possibility. Wtf is all I've to say about that. So, it's being shipped by boat. Possibly a small one. A small slow one.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Finally the Duraglas has arrived! I'll now play around with it, because I'm a Duraglas virgin. 

I'll also test to see if it can be used together with the Solarez resin to make the infamous milkshake. I don't want a vented enclosure.

The Duraglas will only be used on the inside. Not on the outside surface. That's straight and even enough, because of the resin infused speaker grill fabric I've used, and that part will be covered with trunk fabric in the end.



I also got myself a 3M 366 Dynatron Mixing Board and some used gift cards to mix it together with.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The AS200.2 is spec'd lower but should easily outperform the 240.2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

just a word of wisdom,

duraglas is used by the pros because of how easy it is to sand and feather. the quality of it makes it very easy to work with. that is also the reason why it is slightly more expensive.

im sure there is body-filler in your country for sale somewhere right? if all you're going to use it for is to mix with resin and coat the inside of your enclosure, I would suggest you get some off-the-shelf body-filler and use that, along with some off-the-shelf resin, and not your wonderful solarez.

you're not going to be sanding this, you're not going to be seeing this - use the local stuff. don't waste your high quality uv resin and shipped from America super awesome body filler.

sucks about your choice of amplifier, but FYI, each channel on the AS200.2 is stable to 1 ohm. so you're roughly going to see [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] bridged, or [email protected] bridged (these numbers are not published, they are not tested, just a general guess of doubling power with half the resistance). I have the pair of my incriminator flatlyne subs bridged at 2 ohm (1 ohm per channel) on my AS200.4 and its never had a problem with it. you should have plenty of power.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



quality_sound said:


> The AS200.2 is spec'd lower but should easily outperform the 240.2


I'm counting on it. It just feels like a little waste to use an AS on the not very expensive Gladen SQX 10". If the sub was a 10" from the Zero line, I would shut up.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



req said:


> just a word of wisdom,
> 
> duraglas is used by the pros because of how easy it is to sand and feather. the quality of it makes it very easy to work with. that is also the reason why it is slightly more expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wisdom. :thumbsup:

My reason for wanting to use Duraglas is purely because I wanted to use a good product I've read about on here. I know it may be "overkill" to use it on the inside, but if things go south, I can ask around on here and you'll know what Duraglas is. That was the thought.

Anyhow, you would've been surprised if I told you what things costs over here. Getting it from America isn't that bad. (For my upcoming "sanding project", I've a quart of Sonus Matter on the way.) 

Regarding resin. I can't use regular resin because of the smell and the location of my "fabrication" "room". 

Unfortunately my sub is 4 ohms, but I see the fuse is the same ampere on both amps and the ONE is rated higher in watts than the AS, so from that, I've drawn the conclusion that they probably draw almost the same amount of power.

I'm worried that having an AS will tempt me to change something else, because it's so much better than the other parts I have. It would've been nice to have this hobby not taking off. Snowballing isn't always so smart.


----------



## Freemason (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I have recently bought a D2.100.4DSP to run a set of gladen one extreme 3-way in my mk5. 
When you say you have no cables from the headunit do you mean that the HU sends only BT signal to the DSP?
I was wondering if i should order a BT-dongle for the DSP. 
Quite new to the install game myself. Have done one install in a old Renault 10 years ago.
This time im going for SQ.
Have also bought a gladen 12sqx and a gladen rc 1200c monoblock 
The sub wil go in the spare weel well.
Any other tips from you as our setups will be quite similar? Im guessing you are Norwegian, me to


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Freemason said:


> When you say you have no cables from the headunit do you mean that the HU sends only BT signal to the DSP?


I don't think I wrote that. I wrote this:


Vidar said:


> So, for the time being, the D2 100.4 DSP is kept awake with the help from the Kenwood navi unit via high level RCA. I was hoping to eliminate the need for the head unit to be on, but no such luck.


I strictly use BT for music transfer, though.



Freemason said:


> I was wondering if i should order a BT-dongle for the DSP.


DO IT! 



Freemason said:


> Any other tips from you as our setups will be quite similar?


I would try tune as much midrange away from the stupid mk5 mid-woofers in the back of the front doors as possible. That placement is beyond me.  You don't get a high and nice stage when the speakers are nearly firing into the side bolsters of the seats.

I would reconsider the RC amp. It's not a very musical amp. Sure, it got power for the sub, but you're going SQ. Only my thought.



Freemason said:


> Im guessing you are Norwegian, me to


I'm Norwegian, yes. I've mentioned it in the beginning of this thread, when I complained about Dynabel's (the importer of Mosconi/Gladen) extreme lack of expertise when it comes to the D2 DSP. 

I guess you've bought your stuff from one of their dealers? (Based on your location.)

How are you going to drive a 3-way (6 speakers) set with a 4 channel amp? I've never been in that situation, so I haven't thought about that question.


----------



## Freemason (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

@Vidar was thinking there could be a way to use 2 channels for the 8'' drivers and the remaining 2 channels to drive the 4" midrange and tweeters.
I might not have thought this through enough. I just pulled the trigger yesterday since Dynabel has a 25% discount this weekend with a code i got in an email. Tell me if you need it


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The front set is quite low in ohms, if I racal right. I'm getting curious on how this can be made to work. Very curious. 

I think you should start a new thread and get some real answers.

I would very much like that code, yes thank you.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Code is: OsloMotorshow779 

Valid until midnight tomorrow, they have a 25% discount on all car audio at their stand at OMS, and offer the same discount online for those who can't make it to the show


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks! (I've also gotten it from Freemason.)


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I took advantage of the previous mentioned 25% discount, and now, I'm a owner of a silver (alu) Mosconi GLADEN AS 200.2 with blue LEDs and a Mosconi DSP-RCD remote with display. (Not the mini.) :santa2:

The AS 200.2 will reside in the well, where the spare wheel could have been, and will drive the 10" bridged.

The DSP-RCD will control the D2 100.4 DSP. This will need some "fabrication" to get where I want it.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Five more layers of chopped mat laid over a little wooden stick, to get some bend into the otherwise flat part of the roof of the enclosure. Soon done with the glassing! 

Here it is. Curing the Solarez with my new big UV bulb. Much easier to get a bulb in there than the tube I used on the outside of the enclosure.





In huge contrast to the messy glassing process, I also did some more dampening of plastic panels and their clips. Very pleasant activity. No mess nor smell.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

100th :beerchug:


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I picked up the previously mentioned Mosconi-candy today. leased:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

pretty!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I can conform that Duraglas (w/hardener) mixed in Solarez polyester resin works great as a milkshake for strength and sealing.

Cup with milkshake:





A corner with previously hardened milkshake. I think that's a very strong corner. 





Some newly poured milkshake can be seen under the woofers's mounting ring:



*I must say this technique with Duraglas & resin is very practical!* :thumbsup:

Now I'm done with fiberglass and resin. It's now carpet time.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I've dreamt of having the Mosconi DSP RCD high enough in the center console, so I don't have to reach forward and down to adjust.

I've looked at a bunch of RCD and RCD mini installs. Some of them have been in newer Golfs. They're always too low for my liking.

Here's two Golfs.

This is way far down, but looks good (I think it's a Bing install):



This one is more reachable, but not so good looking. It seems to be just stuck on there, hanging about.





In the mk4 Golf there's a thin small place over the HU, where we in Europe have cup holders, and the US have nothing, but a blanking plate.

I've converted to a US center console and have cup holders there and the space over the HU is empty. See red rectangle. 



I had hoped that the RCD's beautiful alu case would be much bigger than the board inside, but no such luck. Only 1 mm on each side (0.0393701 inch). That gives me not the height I was hoping for.



The easy way would have been to make a cut out (routered) in a ABS piece and by that, get the whole thing flush with the dash. Now I must think of something else.

I don't want to hack and cut things up and move the whole lot half an inch down, because I need to get to the space below. Right over the ash tray. And, if I fukk up, something which is highly likely I'll do, since I've haven't played with these things before, a new piece is too irritating expensive to buy. (Approx $200)

Ideas are welcome, but I don't see the RCD being able to fit flush, in that space/position.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

(fyi; in the USA we have cup holders too. the only cars that do not have cup holders are R32's, 20th anniversary, jetta GLI, and 337 editions with the aluminum trim. all the base GTi's, golfs, and jettas have cup holders here in the usa)

can you take the aluminum piece off from the front of the circuit board and take a picture? if it were me, I would remove the LCD off the board and put in a ribbon cable extending the display portion that would fit in that area. I would then get a second blank aluminum cup holder slot cover and use a router+template to cut a rectangle out of the face and flush mount a black frosted plexiglass panel - then attach the LCD from the mosconi board to the back of it. then I would remove the POT for the control knob, and change the knob out for something that matches the OEM radio knobs, or something similar to it - and drill a hole to the left of the LCD and put the knob there.

you've got a chance to destroy the board, but the soldering does not look terribly hard.

that's what I would do at least.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Regarding cup holders. I'm only "familiar" with the models with alu trim. Wonder why they omitted the in-dash ones in the alu trim models. Interesting. 

I haven't taken off the alu front on the RCD yet. The knob is attached in some way I didn't quite get at first. Here's a crappy picture from above, though. 



I haven't measured yet, but I think the display might be too high to fit inside the cup holder slot.

The knob on the pot is very deep. I guess because of the red LEDs, lighting the knob from behind/from the sides, but in your idea that'll be replaced.

It sounds doable, but if I mess up, it's cheaper to mess up the dash piece. But, it's less work and no moving of HVAC and HU downwards. That's a plus. BTW, have you seen what the blank alu covers for the cup holder slot costs? It's horrifying.

Thanks Andy! Really happy to see you've got faith in my "skills".  You must've thought _something_, when you wrote down your idea. 


I'm very tempted to ship this to SIS, if they take such work. They've taken apart and integrated a bunch of these RCDs and they do really nice work. At their first try.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I have an empty RCD case if you need a spare one to cut up. I tried modifying the circuit board in mine and wasn't very successful...


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks for the offer, but if I need extra parts, it will definitely be the circuit board. :laugh:

Sorry to hear about your lack of success. What kind of modifications did you intend to do?


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Did some more dismantling of the RCD:




The knob on the pot wasn't attached in a tricky fashion at all, as I fist suspected. But, to get it off of the pot isn't something I can do. The set screw is not like the set screws I've encountered in the past.

Pictures of said knob and pot: (Don't mind the appropriate sized and type of tool used as a support.)







Moving on to the display and print board. I made a couple of stiff paper "templates" to see if the height of the display and the print board it sits on will fit the small opening I have above the HU.

Here they are:




Sadly the display is a couple of millimeters too high, and as I already knew, the print board is way too high.

Seems like a temporary mounting solution is inevitable.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The set screw on the volume knob is simply an allen key, very common. I could tell you what size when I get home tonight if you need.

I removed the volume pot from the circuit board on mine and extended it with a multiconductor, was pretty simple. I tried doing the same with the LCD display and thats where things went bad for me. Knowing what I do now, I wouldn't hesitate to try it again, but I have the mini controller now.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



SQram said:


> The set screw on the volume knob is simply an allen key, very common. I could tell you what size when I get home tonight if you need.


I know allen keys, that's not the problem. The problem is no matter how far out I take the screw, the knob won't let go. I thought it was just a simple set screw, but it feels like it's hooked on to something. I don't want to force it.


SQram said:


> I tried doing the same with the LCD display and thats where things went bad for me. Knowing what I do now, I wouldn't hesitate to try it again, but I have the mini controller now.


Hmm, doesn't sound promising for me.


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Nice to see more people from Norway! waiting to see final install pictures


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

ok so removing the pot from the board looks easy. 7 big solder points should be easy to remove. OR it looks like you can remove the knob with the allen key, and just EXTEND the shaft using regular hardware from the store. the shaft of the POT is threaded, so just use some nuts\bolts kind of thing to extend the shaft and then you can recess the display further in the dash.

the issue is being able to see the LCD from that far back. I don't know of any smart way to 'project' the LCD onto a surface that's further out - or hell, see if theres an LCD that works with the DRC that is SMALLER that you can order from an electronics website. I dunno, the LCD looks simple to remove for ME, but I have the tools to do it here in my shop. I would say you can ship it to me and I could give it a try - but if I break it I wouldn't be able to pay to fix it lol.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks Andy. That's very kind of you, but I should find a more local place to tackle this. Don't know how it can be tackled yet (space-wise), though.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The pot was easy to remove from the board, no troubles at all. 5 pins and 2 support tabs.

I ran in to trouble removing the LCD because I didn't have the right tools, and very limited soldering skills. From what I remember, there are approximately 16 pins on the LCD you'd have to de-solder. I did it with a regular soldering iron one at a time which was a major PITA. I think the proper way to do it is to warm up all 16 pins at the same time with a small heat gun and pull the screen off. Lots of video's on Youtube. Others here will probably have some good advise.

I wouldn't hesitate to try it again knowing what I do now, but I chose a different route with the mini controller.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

A temporary mounting solution. I took one of the cheap black blanking plates I've previously bought for the space left behind when I removed the cup holders, measured up two holes, put washers on the backside and a foam dampener on the frontside where it comes in contact with the RCDs backside, and screwed the accompanying tiny screws in to the threaded holes in the RCD.

It's now in use but sticks out like some kind of big sore thumb. I'm glad the Italians made it relative pretty, with real alu and not some cheap plastic.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

it does look nice comparing to the rest of the interior at least!

imagine how good it would look if it was flushed into that panel haha. either way, very cool.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



req said:


> it does look nice comparing to the rest of the interior at least!


Yeah, I was lucky VW used real alu 12 years ago, albeit with clear lacquer over.



req said:


> imagine how good it would look if it was flushed into that panel haha.


That would be very cool, indeed, yes.



req said:


> either way, very cool.


Thanks.


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

beauty install.

sub'ed for hopeful R-Owner.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I'm (still) struggling with what to glue the carpet on the box with, since we don't have the things you in the States have. It's not easy or cheap to get DAP Weldwood Landau Top & Trim HHR Contact Cement sent here and the products others over here have used with success, I really don't trust. 

Therefor I've been experimenting with some different stuff. Among others something from Britain called Stikatak All Purpose Superspray Adhesive (Was recommended from a "shop"). It sucked big time. Lately I've tried Loctite 3923 Vehicle Body Adhesive Spray. It's promising. I'm waiting for a can of Würth Power Spray Glue Plus. That's something they use at the dealers over here. When the score is settled, I'll cover the mdf front and the side and top parts. The parts with visible Duraglas. 

The back and sides which will not get carpet are sprayed with several layers of black SEM 39813 Chip Guard. I couldn't stand the fiber glass colored back and sides. At the same time the chip guard and primer did a good jobb in covering the kind of rough fiber feeling of the surface. (I didn't body fill and sand the back/sides.)




The nice stuff. Unfortunately it smells nothing like paint. Easy to forget the mask.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I've always had good luck with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. Maybe you can see if that is available local to you?


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



rockinridgeline said:


> I've always had good luck with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. Maybe you can see if that is available local to you?


Sorry, but I think that one sucks too. Maybe it's my bad luck.  (I should've mentioned the two 3Ms I have tried too.)


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I decided to not run bare wires through the fiber glass wall of my enclosure. I see many do so, but I'm thinking if the wires for some reason needs to be replaced, it's much easier to do so with terminals. After checking out a hand full of terminals I settled for these below. I need the length so I can reach them inside of the enclosure.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I'm not a fan of stick-on chrome strips and such, but I'm a sucker for real alu and stainless steel.

Ever since I cut open the grills in the sails I've wanted something around that opening.

Since not all of us possess mad router and metal skills like for instance robolop (and the pro shops), I had to be creative. An alu trim ring for the mirror adjustment on the VW Scirocco III, fits nicely.

I know it's a bit too polished at the moment compared to the alu vents, but that can be fixed.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

So, finally the Würth glue arrived and it's the best one I've tried so far. (Please keep in mind I'm not American.)



I went to work carpeting. I've really looked forward to this, because I haven't done it before and was very eager to see if I could make the transition lines invisible. Since this isn't a box per se, the corners posed a challenge since it's kind of difficult to make a straight cut through both carpet layers at once when the straight edge is not laying flat.

But, I managed it. Pretty enough for me:



I also carpeted the grill I made a few weeks ago. That was the easiest part. Just need to find something to attach to it, so I can pull it off the box' front. It press fits very tightly.



End results:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

whats the box look like installed!!!

great job so far man


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The tweeter mounting looks good! Been watching this build, I like how it's been developing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks guys. 

It's kinda difficult to place it back in the car at the moment. I'm trying to make place for the sub's amp and a small "rack thingy" I'm working on, so it looks like this now:


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

After a discussion on here in another thread about how to secure this somewhat heavy thing this enclosure has become, I was about to try to put in a stainless steel M10 rivnut, by hand with the help of a bolt and nut and appropriate spanners (not possible, if someone wonders).

After a second opinion by a fellow car nut, who works as a metal fabricator, we concluded that the sheet metal in this area is too thin to give any real security. Even with an M10. It wont't be able to grip the metal with any significant strength. See picture of thin sheet metal:



Since this enclosure will block access to the rear light bulbs, I would have to take out the woofer, then loosen the bolt inside the enclosure and then take the enclosure out of the car.

I'm not fan of that, so we came up with this idea to use a grounding bolt as an anchor and utilize a steel bracket thingy to hold the enclosure securely.

It's a very tight fit as it is, so with this solution, I hope it will not go anywhere in case of something I don't want to think about, should happen.

The bracket will be connected to the top of the front mdf baffle with a threaded insert and an M6 stainless steel bolt.


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Nice work and nice progress, have you looked more into what to do with the display?

I got myself a controller this week so gotta figure out something in my own golf. I remember seeing a picture a couple years back of one mounted in the roof (the "slope" above the rooflight/sunroof controller).

Looked sleek, but cant seem to find the picture again :/

Edit: same concept in a ford f150 https://www.nh-car-audio.com/wp-con...r-molded-into-sun-glasses-holder-1024x576.jpg


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks, Cracker. (Kjeks in English, if someone wonders.)

No, the RCD is still attached as in the pic I posted. Further down the road I'll try my luck on cutting up the frame in the dash and move things around.

In the roof would look sleek, yes, but I would like to have it placed where I don't have to reach that much to adjust things.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Nicely done! Following to see how it turns out


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Just shooting out ideas here, what about molding the center dash vent?
take instead of an outlet it becomes a nice RCD holder.
Of course get a spare that doesnt close flush!

and do you want to restrict yourself to center console only or is for instance to the left of the steering wheel for a left hand operation okay?


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

The center dash vents are too high up and will disturb me when I'm driving when it's dark. Yeah, the display can be set to another brightness, but I don't feel like doing that adjustment before driving and when I arrive home again. 

I feel like placing it on the left will be strange looking. I already have a hole/window in that dash piece for the D2 100.4 DSP. And, I think it will be sitting too low and needing too much looking for, to use safely. Sorry.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Hanatsu said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks, but uh, have you seen your own builds? :laugh:


----------



## jgarcia1925 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Looking at the VW builds, makes me want to get going on mine even sooner! Excellent build so far! i need to get cracking on my fiberglass box also but have been really scared to get going on it. Can i ask a few questions? this resin you got came pre mixed and you just had to apply it to the fiberglass sheets?


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



jgarcia1925 said:


> Excellent build so far!


Thank you.



jgarcia1925 said:


> have been really scared to get going on it.


No need to be. Seriously. If you have the normal amount of thumbs, you should be fine.



jgarcia1925 said:


> Can i ask a few questions? this resin you got came pre mixed and you just had to apply it to the fiberglass sheets?


I love questions, so fire at will.

The resin can cure with the help of UV or MEKP, but there's no need to use MEKP, when you can work as long as you want indoors and when you're ready, take the box outside. 

Because of this characteristic, I feel I succeeded more than if I should've used the regular stuff. Needing to stress around before things starting to cure, is not something I as a newbie was very exited about. 

Taking your time and wetting out the layers just enough and rolling out air is important to the end result. The seasoned guys can do this faster and they get excellent results with the regular resin.

On a sidenote. Don't use big sheets. Cut or tear them up. It's much easier to get air out when they're not big sheets. And get proper metal rollers. They worked best for me.

This is the resin I used: Low-VOC Dual-Cure Polyester Resin - Wahoo International, Inc
More expensive than the 3M (crap), yes, but so much better to work with.


----------



## jgarcia1925 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No need to be. Seriously. If you have the normal amount of thumbs, you should be fine.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! well the weather should be getting better here in my side of the world, so i will start this project soon, thanks again for the reply, hopefully i do not come back and bombard your build thread. but i am hoping that this resin is ready to just be applied, i dont want to mess mixing anything together.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

As I said, ask away. I'm not strict, like others, about what is written in this thread, as long as it's kinda in the ball park of my posts' contents.

It's ready to use. No mixing needed. Just pour some in to a plastic cup and dab away on the fiber glass with a chip brush.

You don't need California-sun. Daylight will suffice. But, the stronger the sun, the shorter the cure time.


----------



## jgarcia1925 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> As I said, ask away. I'm not strict, like others, about what is written in this thread, as long as it's kinda in the ball park of my posts' contents.
> 
> It's ready to use. No mixing needed. Just pour some in to a plastic cup and dab away on the fiber glass with a chip brush.
> 
> You don't need California-sun. Daylight will suffice. But, the stronger the sun, the shorter the cure time.


well then sir, you have inspired me to get cracking on this soon, im getting tired of having this box sitting in the back of the hatch taking up space. ill be ordering this very soon and starting this journey. thanks for the heads up and the link! ive been looking at videos and i think this will be the way to go. looks like quality resin. .


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

One of the great things about building a fiber glass enclosure, is the way you can utilize the space to get the most air for your driver. I needed to keep as much cargo space as possible.

Good luck and remember to ask someone if something is unclear. :thumbsup:


----------



## jgarcia1925 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> One of the great things about building a fiber glass enclosure, is the way you can utilize the space to get the most air for your driver. I needed to keep as much cargo space as possible.
> 
> Good luck and remember to ask someone if something is unclear. :thumbsup:


Thanks i appreciate the help and kind words, ill be ordering soon and hopefully doing a good job on it haha. :beerchug:


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*



Vidar said:


> Just need to find something to attach to it, so I can pull it off the box' front. It press fits very tightly.


No need for that. I did not countersink the driver enough so the excursion is way beyond the baffle. I made a new ring/grill but that is also not enough. The third try seems to have enough depth, so I carpeted it.



It really sticks out, but as long as I want a flat baffle and also not a bigger box, this is the way to protect the woofer.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I like to detail the car and keep it nice, even though it doesn't seem like it at the moment (it's winter). So therefore I epoxied on an alu peg at the end. The end side that's nearest the back seat. The same end as the cables enters the box, so it's not disturbing the cleanliness of the other side/end. 

I lost the small room on that side of the trunk when I decided to have the sub there, so I needed a place for my tiny bottles with interior detailer and quick detail spray.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I soldered on plugs and sleeves on the cable from the amp to the enclosure. It's been some years since I did that kind of soldering, but it turned out pretty enough. The cable comes with Tech-flex as standard.



I've been tinkering with different ways to mount the amp. I haven't played with Plexiglas before and cut and bent this plate out of a big opaque sheet. The amp will be attached with four 4 mm bolts and locking nuts. The plate will be jammed into the black dividers and fastened to the car where the spare wheel would've been screwed down.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Since the sub enclosure finally seems to be done, I needed to get signal and power to it. I've not looked forward to that task.

Earlier I ran a 4 gauge from the battery through the firewall. Right on the inside, that cable now goes through a fused Audison Connection BFD 21 splitter. 





A red 4 gauge continues under the sill and carpet alongside the factory cables. Man, it's tight. Can't understand how people manages to get more cables under there. This 4 gauge ends in the Mosconi AS 200.2, which will feed the 10 inch woofer with about 650 Watts.

A red 8 gauge goes a few inches from the splitter and to the 4x120-something Watts Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP amp, in the dash. This feeds the four speakers in the front.


Here, the already processed signal passes along to the rear.




Of course the cable is blue, like the car.





Here, the power and remote turn on goes to the splitter and DSP amp, with some of the plastic panels back on. I was very nervous about not getting things back together. I would really hate for something to not sit right. 



Every panel I took off or now could reach behind, got washed with APC. Every clip and such was replaced by new original ones.


The cables travels alongside the original ones in the car. I didn't use what "everybody" calls Tesa tape. Tesa is a brand and makes a lot of different tapes. I don't like the way people convert brand names into a general type of product. like Segway and Tannoy etc. I used the original tape VW used. The tape has a part number and is easily available at the dealer.

When the cables passed alongside or crossed a sharp edge, I used HushMat Quiet Tape. A genius product. Sticks to everything and fills out or compress together (depending on the space it's placed in), because it's foamy.





No cables passes under the backseat and that carpet, as they often do in this type of car. Everything goes behind in the C-pillar. Only thing that won't go the same route, is the speaker cable to the sub.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

I've finally got the sub enclosure boltet down nice and sturdy.

I wanted the steel bracket to look like the black interior plastic bits, so I sprayed it with two thick layers of SEM heavy texture chip guard, followed by SEM gloss black color coat. Turned out nice. Not exactly the same texture and color, but I'm no pro.







I seem to like SEM.


An M6 stainless steel bolt goes through the steel bracket and into a stainless steel threaded insert in the mdf front. Unfortunately the bracket has to meet the mdf front at an angle because of the angle of the sheet metal the bracket is secured to.


Looks worse than it is because of the light:


----------



## Cheetahman (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

love it. subbed


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

any pics of the completed hatch area with the box in and all panels back together?


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: VW Golf R32 Mosconi Gladen D2 100.4 DSP & Gladen Zero Line, an entry level SQ att*

Thanks for your interest in my little newbie build. 

I'm afraid there's not much to see. This is the hatch area on a random day. With the dog's cage and his own oem rubber mat to step on after jumping in.


----------

